# How to clean a terrarium?



## IvyThornton (Jul 11, 2011)

I got a terrarium form the thrift store and I was wondering how I should clean it. It still had some bedding stuck to it from whatever was living it it before.

Thanks!


----------



## 3ntomology (Jul 11, 2011)

I am gonna assume its made of glass or plexiglass.

The golden rule of cleaning a terrarium is to try to not use any chemicals! Fumes might kill the animal you are going to put into the terrarium- just cus you cant smell it doesnt mean they cant!

What you need to do is turn on a sink, and wait until it gets hot. Then fill the terrarium halfway with the hot water and swish it around a bit. Repeat this as many times as neccesary.

Get a sponge that has NEVER been used before and just scrub the sides of the terrarium with hot water. 


Thats all there really is to it. If there is some staining on the sides of the terrarium, it is safe to use soap- just make sure you thoroughly rinse the terrarium afterwards


----------



## MB623 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Cleaning*

You can use dish soap, a 3% bleach water solution, or even a 1/3 vinegar and water solution, as long as you rinse very well after whatever you use. At least those are the ones I've heard of, I'm sure there is more ways/solutions to clean and everyone may not agree with these, but I have used them all with no problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## flamesbane (Jul 12, 2011)

MB623 said:


> You can use dish soap, a 3% bleach water solution, or even a 1/3 vinegar and water solution, as long as you rinse very well after whatever you use. At least those are the ones I've heard of, I'm sure there is more ways/solutions to clean and everyone may not agree with these, but I have used them all with no problem.


Go with the bleach, works great though I use a 5%. Just rinse and let dry repeatedly until you can no longer smell bleach. I use this method with many species of frogs and have never had a problem.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wanted to add that a fresh razor blade(if the tank is glass) will eliminate a lot of scrubbing & IMO is the best way to get rid of mineral deposits from hard water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tylErFTW (Jul 12, 2011)

zonbonzovi said:


> Just wanted to add that a fresh razor blade(if the tank is glass) will eliminate a lot of scrubbing & IMO is the best way to get rid of mineral deposits from hard water.


That's a neat trick I've never heard of.


----------



## IvyThornton (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone! The fresh razor blade works really well. I use that and vinegar for when I get build up on my glass fish tank lid. I have it cleaned out now I'm going to try and work on making one of those really cool foam backgrounds for it. So excited.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 13, 2011)

Also I have heard lemon juice will take off mineral deposits.


----------



## flamesbane (Jul 14, 2011)

codykrr said:


> Also I have heard lemon juice will take off mineral deposits.


It's what I use, and it works better than anything I've tried.


----------

